# OH no I just seen



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

I just seen Mouses pup from the last litter for sale on Epupz, it has bugged me coz the contract I sold her with was that they had to let me know first if they could not keep her and give me a chance to take her back. But the didnt contact me, I have emailed them but they havent replied.

http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=173874


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would email again and tell them that you have copied and save the ad and if you do not hear from them in 24 hours you will have the authorities contact them and sieze the pup. If that doesnt work then I would follow through with the threat!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Yoshismom said:


> I would email again and tell them that you have copied and save the ad and if you do not hear from them in 24 hours you will have the authorities contact them and sieze the pup. If that doesnt work then I would follow !!


I agree! That is so messed up!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

That in the least .....is very disturbing since they signed a contract. She is a Beauty! Can that contract be upheld?


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

That's just not right! I hope you get her back. She's beautiful and if I lived closer, I'd take her in a heartbeat.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with Yoshis mum too, that is alful Pippa, i cant believe some people ,
She is beautiful!


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

OMG... How rude, and by reading it, it sounds like she got the pup to sell on,  some people make me sooo mad !, :angry4:

when i was searching epupz earlier, someone is selling there bitch they mated 3 weeks ago! why ? it's so sad:sad2:, also when you see breeders tring too make quick sales and lower the price to near to nothing as there going on holiday what happened to putting the pups first?

..Also why get the pup or breed your bitch if you cant cope or you dont even have any intentions of keeping it ! people should really start thinking first
Sorry about that just had to have a little rant it's been brewing all day 


anyway back to business...
I defferently agree with Yoshismom! 

Let us know what happens, and i hope you get that gorgeous girl back 

Good Luck PiP! :daisy:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't you get her back due to the contract?? Possibly it's just me who is slightly urked that they appear to be charging quite a bit for her, especially considering charging differently for paperwork, did you sell her with breeding rights? Considering the lack of contact I can't help but think they may wish to cut their losses and sell her on instead of giving her back to you. I honesty hope that isn't the case.

I hope you get her back, I think this is another reason why I could never breed, I couldn't cope with not knowing what happened to my pups if they didn't stay where I placed them.


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh Pip, You must be so upset, I know your dogs mean the world to you and so their puppies are just as important. Not sure where you stand but hope that you get a reply from your email. Please keep me informed of the outcome. She is so so beautiful.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww that's terrible  Sounds like they just want money otherwise they'd give her back since it's way more trouble to find someone to buy her. And that's crazy expensive too. Wow I'd contact the authorities for sure if they don't answer your e-mail since it's in the contract. She's very beautiful I can't believe they could stand to part with her


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

pippa this little girl has been on and off this site for a while as i was thinking that little girl reminds me of another chi
must of been chilli
i would phone her if you have her
some people i just dont know what to say!!!!! its too rude


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Oh Pippa I am so upset for you this is just not on you must take this further. How terrible for you I will pray that things work out for you.


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

Hi. I was just wondering if you found anything out yet. I am just dieing to know what is going on. I just can't believe that they wouldn't come to you first. They must be trying to make a quick buc. Darn humans you can never trust them to do the right thing. I really hope you can get your puppy back. Please post soon and let us know what is going on. Good Luck!


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Well she replied and got real nasty, talking about sueing me and all that. she then went on to say she was going to spread it round the dog worlds that I am a BIG bully breeder, and buy the cheapest dogs I can find and breed from them every season with out breaks as in a puppt farmer, and dont feed them well, just to make as much profit as I can. And that Im just trying to get a dog for nothing from her, she said she dont care who buys it and if I want it I can go pay the price and take her. WHAT A COW.
I never said anything about not paying for the pup or anything.

Oh and she is going to tell evryone in the dog world that I sell ill pups that have health problems ! how dare she!!!!

and shes going to go on the all the websites and forums and tell them all this crap, SO I gave her what for and banned her email addy from my account.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

What a shame some people are so nasty!!! Maybe you should beat her to the punch and post for people not to sell her a puppy because she turns around and goes against contract and resells them. What a nasty little twit! I surely hope that the little baby ends up in a happy home.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

I would if I could just go and pay for her to get her back, but with my problems being on my at the moment i simply can not afford to do it, so it looks like I just have to let her sell her and hope she gets a good home.

Its putting me off breeding very fast. The problem I have been told is I care TO much to be a breeder, is that possible?

so now I could end up mud in the dog world just because I care what happens to my pups.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Awwww, caring is what a breeder should be....it is those lousy breeders out there looking to make the quick buck and not caring where the pups go that need to get the boot! 

Cannot you not press charges against her in some way if you have a signed contract that she would give the baby back if her circumstances changed. I know that my contract stated that I would return Chopper to the breeder and the person only gets the amount of money you sell the puppy for once it has been placed in a new home...so if it was half of what she originally paid then to bad for her. (good grief does that makes sense?)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would email her back and tell her to go right ahead and put those things around about you and you will sue her for slander. Have you contacted the authorities? I would contact them and tell them about your contract and see what can be done? Is the pup chipped? If so then who is the info under? 

I too would find a beware site where they list who to and not to adopt or sell to and make sure you but her name out there to beware of this lady as she does not comply to contracts and she slanders names as well as sells the pups that she does not have legal right to sale.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

I feel like never breeding again just having all my girls spayed and be done with it. Why carnt all people wanting pups be honest we me. I just love bring pups up and sending them out to great homes where they will be loved cared for and make thier familys happy, 

The sad thing is at the moment I am in a fragile state with my husband running out on me and going through all this tuff with him trying to bulliy me to move out of my house now, so I just dont have the strength to do much.

thankyou everyone so much for your kind words tho it really does help that I am not alone in feeling this girl is wrong.

I am going to see my solictor tommorrow about my home so I will have a word with him about this see what he says.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Yoshismom said:


> I would email her back and tell her to go right ahead and put those things around about you and you will sue her for slander. Have you contacted the authorities? I would contact them and tell them about your contract and see what can be done? Is the pup chipped? If so then who is the info under?
> 
> I too would find a beware site where they list who to and not to adopt or sell to and make sure you but her name out there to beware of this lady as she does not comply to contracts and she slanders names as well as sells the pups that she does not have legal right to sale.


I totally agree with Yoshismom! There has to be something you can do to protect you and that sweet little puppy and keep this nasty creep from doing this to another breeder, ruining their reputation and then profitting from the puppies they are buying and not holding up to the contract. That is what contracts are for to protect both the buyer and the breeder.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Awww Pip. I am so sorry you are having to go through all this with your husband and now the puppy worry on top. I will keep you in my prayers. It will all work out and just know that we are all here for you if you need to talk or just need someone to listen. Some of us have had experience in the area of seperation/divorce so don't hesitate to PM us if you need to get things off your chest. ((hugs))


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*hugs* I have generally found people only get nasty when they have no leg to stand on. After all what other reason would she have for getting catty. Stick to your guns Pip she signed a contract that the pup would be returned to you not sold on, so I would think that if you even get a solicitor to write a letter to her there is a high chance she'll give her back. After all it's a legally binding document that she signed.

I hope it gets better for you


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Dear. I just hate that you are going through this. I wish I had the money and lived closer I would totally adopt her. If you see her on the boards at all slandering your name let us know. Maybe we can help give word to all in your dog world. Please keep loving the pups as much as you do. Someone like you should be breeding pups. It is people like her that should stay away from pups in general. I am sending you positive vibes that something happens to solve this. I hope you find someone that can help you get your pup back. I am sending positive vibes that you find the strength to get through this tough time.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Oh thankyou so much everyone, you are all great people.


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

Pip,

Can we go on epupz and complain bout her and get them to with draw the advert and get her back to you. I would also buy her if I had the money as I am now addicted to these little dogs. Please stay strong on the home front and remember what goes around comes around. Take strength from all your friends on here and please PM me if you need anything. xxx


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Ok so I have had more abuse from her, saying she is going tell everyone I sell pups with the 'sh1ts' sorry thats her words not mine, so I have reported her to epupz but they say there is nothing they can do unless they get more complaints about her. Thats just crap I think.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Well she says the pup has a bad tummy and has th runs all the time which is news to me as she was fine with me for the first 12 weeks, anyway she shouldnt sell her if she has a problem. 
I think now I have complianed to epupz I just leave it now as I dont want to work myself up about it with everything else going on in my life at the mo, I just have to pray the poor pup dose find a really lovely home.


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

thats horrible! isn't it illegal too since they signed a contract? i hope you get her back! good luck!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

If enough of us complain to epuz can something be done? ive got such a mind to tell this evil woman what for!!!


----------



## deedee07 (Mar 2, 2007)

surely if enough of us complained Epupz would have to do something not that it would really help as there are so many free ad ites that she could use so...
Surely there is something that can be done if she signed the contract or else the contract is worthless, I signed a contract when i bought Ellie for the same pupose and (although I would never part with her as my dogs come first regardless) If I had to I would offer her back to her breeder as promised. No wonder some breeders are now reaining the dogs papers to deter those who buy to sell on. I hope you manage to resolve this and that she gets a lovin home.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

God how horrible!!!!! I actually was looking at that advert the other day because the pup looked so cute!
Where abouts in devon is the woman from?
i agree that we should all report the add to epupz
x x x


----------

